# One service



## DLN (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a 3 unit strip mall T-I going on.  They are knocking down the two dividing walls and making it one unit, for an A3 occupancy fitness center.  Currently there are three services, one for each unit.  If I'm reading sec. 230.2 correctly, they will now have to demo two of the services and go to just one service for the single occupant.  Am I wrong?  Any input would be much appreciated...


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't know but what is the local electric company policy of multiple meters for one space/business


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 7, 2012)

Is it 3 services or just one service and 3 meters?

You should be able to remove 2 meters and swing all the SEs over to the last meter if they are guttered together.

I guess we need more info to really be sure.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 7, 2012)

Three meters does not make one service but 3 service laterals or drops would be 3 services.  Are all the voltages the same and also why would the store want to pay for 3 meters-- it gets expensive.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry 3 meters does not make 3 services is what it should say above


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 7, 2012)

The existing could stay as long as the OCPD for the Service and the meters are bunched together........... They would not exceed the maximum number of throws for disconnecting the power...

I really don't see a problem with this if the owner/tenant are happy.


----------



## Yankee (Dec 7, 2012)

One service unless it is practically infeasible. Who knows what circuits they will run to where from multiple services to one building/space in the future and it will get all mucked up over time.


----------



## north star (Dec 7, 2012)

*= = =*

We had one of these remodel project a couple of yrs. ago, and it wasn't a

problem......We had them place a plaque on each service to each [ former ]

tenant suite, and then legibly identify each interior panel [ RE: Article

230.2(E), `08 NEC ]......The updating of each interior panel directory

was problematic though!.......The tenant did not / could not see the need

to spend the money, to have a competent electrician legibly identify

each circuit breaker.

*% % %*


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 7, 2012)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> The existing could stay as long as the OCPD for the Service and the meters are bunched together........... They would not exceed the maximum number of throws for disconnecting the power...I really don't see a problem with this if the owner/tenant are happy.


I agree. Fairly common where I used to be in the burbs of Houston.


----------



## DLN (Dec 10, 2012)

I will  have to go look at the building to see if it's one service with three meters, or three separate service drops.  I believe it's three separate service drops, but not sure.  The local utility company is leaving it up to me to decide, though.  I'll run by there today and look.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Are the meters grouped together or at different locations on the building?


----------

